# Bat or Deer Mouse?



## Dewey2 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello. Trying to identify droppings that continue to reappear on our front porch. Porch is covered and we seem to have these droppings in clusters. Friends say could be deer mouse. Others say bat droppings. To date, no luck with multiple spring traps, glue traps, or pellets. Pictures attached. Any appreciated.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm doubting either but there is a whole host of crawly bugs that's capable of that excrement. This may be an instance where the sticky trap actually works.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Put out various samples of food (bait) to see if any are to their liking. 

If it is a bat I don't know what they would go for but if possible best to catch and release. I did a Google and saw many links to "how to" on the subject. Bats are in general good, they eat a ton of insects, but I prefer mine to live outside, as I'm sure you do.

Bud


----------

